# Sleepin' with da fishes...



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

_*The MoB Crew sent me a message today...*_










_*Thanks, guys. I can't wait!*_


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Nyze!!!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> _*The MoB Crew sent me a message today...*_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:tpd:
Funny thing about that is:


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Cool shirts. Nice hit!


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

That is all. See ya in Sept.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ha! very funny! :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice! They got you too!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Veddy Nice..Mob crew is taking Herfin to a new level..


----------



## The MoB (Feb 25, 2007)

these things happen in 3's....wait for it.......


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

WOW!!!!! Looks like someone got a smack-down!:tu:ss


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

:tu cool shirt


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)




----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

You have been labled !!

Nice hit there, Great lookin shirts there. 

A sanctioned hit for sure.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

LOL I get 2c BigWave get the SH!T Bombed out of him. Cyall in Sept:ss 

PS: Where r we going 2b? I should be there 4a couple of days.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> PS: Where r we going 2b?


Tom's patio :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Tom's patio :r


Im there.:tuIll be the 1with a bigon his face


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im there.:tuIll be the 1with a bigon his face


Of course Tommy don't know that  I really don't know where it's at :hn


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

dang, looks serious.


----------



## The MoB (Feb 25, 2007)

long live The MoB


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

BigVito said:


> Of course Tommy don't know that I really don't know where it's at :hn


I thought U were serious



The MoB said:


> long live The MoB


:fu:tg:bx


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I thought U were serious
> 
> :fu:tg:bx


wishful thinking on my part.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> _*The MoB Crew sent me a message today...*_





pnoon said:


> :tpd:
> Funny thing about that is:
> 
> [/IMG]


you are correct

hope to see you both in sept:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Sweet!!


----------



## trogdor (Aug 14, 2006)

Good hit! The shirts from mega MOB are sweet!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

BigVito said:


> wishful thinking on my part.


Trust me...you don't wish for 50 guys on my patio built for 10.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

icehog3 said:


> Trust me...you don't wish for 50 guys on my patio built for 10.


Backyard?


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very cool. A nice appetizer.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

Oooh! Look who else has been called out. And *pnoon* :r Looks like there should be atleast three new faces for the next one. :ss


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

ky toker said:


> Oooh! Look who else has been called out. And *pnoon* :r Looks like there should be atleast three new faces for the next one. :ss


I am in there like swimwear as Gerry would say.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> I am in there like swimwear as Gerry would say.


speakin of Gerry, Hopefully Peter brings him with in Sept:ss. Im proly gonna take that whole Friday off and dedicate it to the MMHII HERF


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

That's awesome. Cool shirt and what a way to prep for a herf.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Great shirts! Looking forward to seeing you all in September!!:tu


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> You have been labled !!
> 
> Nice hit there, Great lookin shirts there.
> 
> A sanctioned hit for sure.


:tpd:

And Tony would know... am I right? Forgeddabowdit!!! :ss


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

hollywood said:


> Great shirts! Looking forward to seeing you all in September!!:tu


u making a return trip also? :ss awesome!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

backwoods said:


> Im proly gonna take that *whole Friday *off and dedicate it to the MMHII HERF


Is it a Friday herf?


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

ky toker said:


> Is it a Friday herf?


i think Dave leaves Saturday afternoon out of chitown. Might be a friday/saturday herf

but dont quote me on that info....


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

polanning on being there

:tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

backwoods said:


> i think Dave leaves Saturday afternoon out of chitown. Might be a friday/saturday herf
> 
> but dont quote me on that info....


Yup.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Yup.


i said dont quote me :tg


----------

